# AIM/AOL Chatroom!



## Jestro (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok, heres how it works, I think we should create a chat group on AIM/AOL IM, I'm signed up to alot of different fantasy sites and I think it would be awesome to start a chatroom on AIM. How it works is you all post your post your AIM names on here, AKA: this board, and I will make them into a list which I will post on some other Fantasy sites, once I gather the other sites names I will post them here! So u all tell me what you think and maybe post your AIM names.   ~Jestro~ 
P.S. go into AIM/AOL instant massenger setup, and click add group, then say Writers (or whatever u wanna call it!)


----------



## Marianne (Mar 21, 2004)

I find that this board provides all the contact I need....By the time I check this board and the Hatrack board I need to get off line and get to work... This forum has a great bunch of folks!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 21, 2004)

I certainly prefer to use the forum as a means of chatting, and don't see quite how a chat room outise of this site particularly benefits it. 

However, an even stronger objection is that AIM is bundled with spyware that you cannot remove from AIM:

http://www.computing.net/security/wwwboard/forum/9665.html

Personally, I wouldn't touch AIM - or AOL - with a bargepole. The practices of AOL regarding internet use leave a lot to be desired.

If we ever have a chat room it'll be one that we host and run here. However, for the moment I don't see a real demand for one.


----------



## Jestro (Mar 21, 2004)

Yup, you guyz are right, the whole chatroom thing was just kinda one of those spur of the moment things that I thought up kinda quick. Sorry for even suggesting the idea.   I must admit it was humbling! LoL, Its great when topics bomb huh? haha      ~Jestro~


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey, there's nothing wrong with making suggestions.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Mar 21, 2004)

And if you want to get onto the AOL/AIM chat network, you don;t have to use AOL's software (which as Brian correctly noted) is full of spyware and all manner of dodgy stuff that right folks wouldn't want near their computer (okay, so I'm an AOL hater, but that doesn't make it any less true ).

However, the open source community as ever stands firm in providing other ways at getting at what you want without the encumbrence of media companies and bloat, and in this case the software you'd be wanting would be GAIM.

But this place doesn't need a chatroom I don't reckon (not a big fan of chat anyway, prefer VoIP if at all).

Something most IT people will agree with: If a computer has AOL software on it, it cannot be saved, it must be reformatted.


----------

